# hypo tangerine+patty



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

i no they will all be het for patty but how many will be hypo if any at all but it is co-dom so there should be some hypo souldn't there?


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

50%hypo
50%normal al het for patternless like you said


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

how much tangerine coz she is high orange


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

how much tangerine coz she is a very high orange


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

you can't give percentages of tangerine cause it's polygenetic, selective bred. 
Babies in first generation will obviously be less tangerine than the parent and if you do want to make it a 2 year project to make super hypos just pick the brightest babies with most carrot tail and ou' ll get some more tangerine back again maybe even more than the parent


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

how much tangerine? coz she is a very high orange


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry posted the same post twice:blush:


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

ye i was thinking of doing that my other project was to produce midnight patty's i've seen midnight blizzards so being similiar genetics i thought it would as easy?i presume you just incubate at low temps?
i would be very thankfull if maybe you could make a list of what my breeding projects could be please i've got 3 normals,1 HT,1 patty
cheers


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes ' midnight' patties would mean incubating at low temps 
which are male and which female?
If you're into the long-term projects you could do something with the normals, making your own high yellows by picking the brightest babies with the least dots.
making your own patternless of course although you'd get normals het patternless in the first generation if crossing it with anything but a patternless. 
you also came up with hypos already lol.
Im not really good at making up 'special projects' Im more into keep adding more morphs to my collection so I can make those as well and then when something just comes up (like for example an extremely weird paradox spot or something) you can just make that your project. Just see what hatchlings you get and maybe even get some more morphs one day


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

1 male normal,1 male patty,1 female HT,2 females normals
i don't have all that much space so i don't think i will go with the high yellow option the project that really takes my eye is the super hypo one. the thing is that i can't really have lots of babys coz were i live (west wales) there's not as much market as say the middle of england also i don't i'll have much luck on the classfeids as no one lives near me lol


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

if you have to choose one I'd definetely go with the SH project as well if I were you  just make sure you don't inbreed. So introduce new blood every third generation


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

so what you meen is that i can inbreed for 3 clutches and then introduce the new blood? i agree with you BG gecko its bad for the pet trade of them, say if i was going to sell a lot to a big breeder and he mated it with 12 of his females he would end up with up to a hundred babys that have poor blood lines and might have problems from inbreeding and i don't want lots of geckos with problems! have i got it right or is there another reason?


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

if you would sell to a breeder who pairs them up with his own females then he's introducing new blood so that'd be fine. But if you keep breeding brother and sister of child to parent grandparent etc. that wouldn't be good.
If you reall want to be sure you won't get ' weak' babies you can inbreed for two generations so that's two breeding seasons and then the third year intriduce a new bloodline  so you still have plenty of time. 
lots of people just ignore it because they know leos are less prone then some other species but there are already signs starting to show around the world that the leo is weakening. And if everbody keeps ignoring it the whole leo popularity might get weaker. There are more and more cases of leos that get parasites at the moment. Because leos are prone to intestinal problems and diseases and because of the inbreeding their immunesstem doesn't work as well. 
So I was just warning you in advance and it's great to make more people aware of this cause with leos some people just don't ay attention where there different lines originate from and how many generations the've been inbreeding etc.


----------

